# Probleme bei shirt design



## Haemoglobin (25. November 2004)

Hi

Ich hab vorhin meine erste grafik in spreadshirt hochgeladen aber anscheinen d passt denen da was nicht.

da ihre antwort:

Sie haben eine Pixel in eine Vektorgrafik umgewandelt. Dabei wird
      jeder farbig unterschiedliche Pixel (vor allem bei der Umwandlung
      von Fotos, Verlaufsflächen, weichen Kanten, z.B. eine „gealiaste“
      Schrift) in einen Einzelvektor umgewandelt. Das würde beim Plotten
      (Ausschneiden Ihres Motivs aus der Rohfolie) dazu führen, dass das
      komplette Motiv zerschnitten wird. Der Plotter interpretiert jeden
      Vektor als zu beschneidende Schnittlinie. Versuchen Sie Ihr Motiv
      in „klaren Flächen“ anzulegen und kontrollieren Sie, ob sich nicht
      doch zu viele Pfade(Vektoren) und Ankerpunkte eingeschlichen haben.


Leider weis ich nicht was ich ändern muss? als info: ich vektorisiere meine automatisch in Freehand! muss ich da an den einstellungen was ändern?

Greettzzz for help


----------



## jensen (25. November 2004)

Naja, steht doch eigentlich alles drin: kurzgesagt, automatische Vektorisierung ist nicht gut. Eigentlich wirds nur mit manuellem Nachzeichnen ansehnlich und übersichtlich.

mfg!
jens


----------



## Haemoglobin (25. November 2004)

Ja doll :-(

Das sind euin haufen Fotos, die kann ich nicht alle per hand nachmalen! *hmmm* Gibt es da keine andere möglichkeit? Bin am Verzweifeln


----------



## thoru (27. November 2004)

Es gibt dafür Programme wie
- Adobe Streamline
- Corel Trace
aber wie Jens schon sagte wird die Qualität besser wenn du sie nachzeichnest. Es wirkt
sich auch auf die Dateigröße aus und solltest du an einer Stelle z.B. eine Kurve nach-
bessern müssen oder wollen wird das nicht unbedingt einfacher, denn die Programme
setzen, entsprechend deiner Einstellung, die Knotenpunkte und das sind in der Regel
mehr als man sie mit der Hand setzen würde.

cu
thoru


----------



## Ellie (28. November 2004)

Hallo,

Fotos ausplotten? Das kannst Du vergessen, rein technisch ist es schon unmöglich. Die einzige gute Möglichkeit für Fotos ist Transfer- bzw. Sublimationsdruck. 

Und wenn es "nur" ein Gag sein soll und nicht lange halten muß empfehle ich dir ein paar T-Shirt-Folien für Tintenstrahldrucker zu kaufen und die mit nem Bügeleisen raufzuplätten.

Sublimation ist etwas ganz Feines, dafür aber auch etwas teurer und man kann es ohne erhebliche Investitionen auch kaum selbst machen. Eigenwerbung ist hier nicht gestattet denke ich mal, aber ich hoffe meine Info hilft trotzdem weiter.

LG,
Ellie


----------

